# Repatriation of UK Pounds



## Buney1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Has anybody tried to repatriate their UK money they may have brought into S.A. in the past and in addition any money they may have made from that money, like the sale of a house etc?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Buney1 said:


> Has anybody tried to repatriate their UK money they may have brought into S.A. in the past and in addition any money they may have made from that money, like the sale of a house etc?


"Non-residents who decide to sell their property in SA can repatriate all funds invested, plus any profit made on the sale, less Capital Gains Tax (CGT). Keeping detailed receipts of all improvements made to the property can be used to write off against any profit made when selling, resulting in paying a lower CGT amount."


https://www.property24.com/articles/foreigners-guide-to-buying-property-in-south-africa/25941


----------

